
Ask HN: What projects are you currently working on? - liampmccabe
A common post, but one I always find a good source of inspiration. Happy Weekend!
======
echelon
A Donald Trump text to speech web app written in Rust:

[http://jungle.horse](http://jungle.horse)

It needs a lot of work, but the basics are there. It uses unit selection on a
large sample database as well as CMU's arpabet and a few other algorithms.

I'm looking to start work on a deep learning approach to improving the quality
in January.

I'm going to spend the next month working on an interactive New Years laser
display to project on a skyscraper in downtown Atlanta. I have a bunch of
videos of some of the older work I did with lasers in undergrad:

[http://lasers.io](http://lasers.io)

I'm rewriting my engine in Rust now and plan to use four projectors to
increase the drawing complexity / capability. It'll be interactive / online,
so even those that aren't in Atlanta should be able to interact with it.

~~~
cmdrfred
Don't want that Donald Trump simulator to fall into the wrong hands.

[http://jungle.horse/#%7B%22s%22%3A%22hello.%20i%20am%20the%2...](http://jungle.horse/#%7B%22s%22%3A%22hello.%20i%20am%20the%20system%20administrator.%20my%20voice%20is%20my%20passport.%20verify%20me%22%7D)

------
thewhitetulip
I've written an introductory book on Go [http://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-
dev-golang-anti-textbook](http://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textbook), it taught hoe to write a webapp in Go without using a framework.

Earlier, it taught basic html, now I am rewriting the Tasks app,
[http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks/](http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks/),
to use the front end framework [http://vuejs.org](http://vuejs.org), using the
learning of my experiment, I'm putting together anther series of tutorials,
[http://github.com/thewhitetulip/intro-to-
vuejs](http://github.com/thewhitetulip/intro-to-vuejs).

Thid is because I wanted an easy to understand tutorial which doesn't expect
the user to have anything more than basic html/css/js knowledge.

edit: links

------
sgslo
I have several courses on Udemy.com. They sometimes go slightly out of date as
frameworks release breaking changes. Right now, I'm just about to upload some
updates to my most popular course on React/Redux:
[https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux/?couponCode=HAOW8983](https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux/?couponCode=HAOW8983)

~~~
ChicagoBoy11
This is quite literally the third time in the past 24hrs that while I've been
on the internet looking at other things, your course has come up. Must be a
sign... buying it now!

~~~
ChicagoBoy11
Just want to say that it's been excellent so far!

------
sam1994
I'm working on a Chrome Extension for YouTube that allows you to seek at any
point in a video by a phrase search that matches against the dialogue. It will
also allow you to search through the video by image captions. The image
captions will be computed for discerning frames of the video using a CNN-RNN
model called neuraltalk2. The front end will be very minimal and so this will
allow me to get my hands dirty with React + Redux.

------
jbrooksuk
I'm working on Cachet, the open source status page.

It's very much something that I wish I had more time to spend on, so progress
is slow at times, but we'll get there :)

[https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io)

------
wkoszek
[http://www.sensorama.org](http://www.sensorama.org) \-- Open Source sensor
platform for data science on iOS. I wrote code and did all the design. You get
the JSON file of sensor data sampled at 100ms interval (configurable). I get a
copy too!. I'm slowly improving it and adding new stuff.

Install:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sensorama/id1159788831?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sensorama/id1159788831?mt=8)

Read code: [https://github.com/wkoszek/sensorama-
ios](https://github.com/wkoszek/sensorama-ios) (main repo)

Going to give a talk on it:
[https://github.com/wkoszek/talks/tree/master/svmobiledev2016](https://github.com/wkoszek/talks/tree/master/svmobiledev2016)

Opinions would be welcome.

------
ChicagoBoy11
I've been writing this app that lets teachers group kid together based on
their performance on an assessment. The idea is that you'd try putting things
together in groups that answered questions differently so that they could talk
about it and either reinforce their mental models (or test just how robust
they are) by teaching a peer or ridding themselves of misconceptions by having
a peer help them out. I wrote a GA in Python a few months ago that would take
vectors of answers and would group them together and it worked surprisingly
well. Now I'm designing the webapp for teachers to orchestrate the whole thing
(LMS integration, seeing groups, etc.). I wrote a prototype in Angular 1.x and
now that I understand what I'm trying to accomplish really well, it's become
my pet project to learn React as I implement a more robust version of it.

------
jackschultz
I've been working on validating my thought that country music lyrics are all
about very similar (and very cliche) topics, and I realized I needed to label
all the lyrics I scraped from Genius. Since there are 5000 or so, and I didn't
want to have to do all of it myself or rigged with some google doc, I built an
app to more easily collect training data. It's generalized to allow for
different question types and different documents other than just text as well.

It's also a front in case people want to get in contact for general data
scraping or ML needs that I can help with, but the main app is the platform
for training data.

I don't have a name for it, which is why it's running with a Heroku url, so
suggestions are welcome!

[https://fierce-mountain-21498.herokuapp.com/](https://fierce-
mountain-21498.herokuapp.com/)

------
bemmu
I got curious about how CPU-intensive it would be to run a server for a game
like agar.io or diep.io. In these games there are a lot of circles moving
around on a 2D map, and you have to check collisions between them.

First was a naive Python version. Test every circle against every other circle
for collision, O(N^2). This way I managed only 200 circles on my playing
field. I wanted to see how much faster it would be rewritten in C. That got me
to 1500 circles.

Now obviously the way I was checking for collisions is silly, some kind of
subdivision of space is required to avoid having to check everything against
everything. I split the playing field into a grid, and only test collisions
between circles in nearby grid cells. That got me to 3000 circles running in
Python.

Next I want to write that in C as well, to see how fast it would go.

~~~
rosspackard
Look into Axis aligned Bounding Box Tree algorithms

------
Kaedon
A Twitter bot called @AmazonArtReview that tries to find funny 1-star reviews
of media on Amazon. It's using some crude machine learning and just a fun side
project.

Finding humor's tough! I've read some papers on finding humor in reviews, e.g.
[https://cs224d.stanford.edu/reports/OliveiraLuke.pdf](https://cs224d.stanford.edu/reports/OliveiraLuke.pdf).
That's been helpful. It'd be great if I could use the Yelp review set for
finding humor as they did but the humor doesn't translate between data sets.
Mostly it's still manual curation, which is ok too.

[https://www.twitter.com/AmazonArtReview](https://www.twitter.com/AmazonArtReview)

~~~
WA
What about the number of upvotes for 1-star reviews?

~~~
Kaedon
Yeah, that's a good suggestion. I should start storing and using that info. My
hypothesis is that humor is inversely proportional to the number f helpful
votes. For example, 0 of 57 helpful is probably funnier than 3 of 3.

------
jayfk
I'm working on a command line tool that checks Python virtual environments for
packages with known security vulnerabilities:
[https://github.com/pyupio/safety](https://github.com/pyupio/safety)

------
jszymborski
Rolling my own ergonomic back-up tools atm (implementing incremental, secure
backups of MySQL dbs, IMAP Emails and Filesystem) because solutions already
exist and I'm a silly person who hates himself and the safety of his data.

------
privong
I am re-analyzing a library of galaxy merger simulations to estimate how much
of the sky is covered by debris pulled off during the tidal interactions
between the two galaxies. This may have important implications for
interpretation of datasets on the growth lifetimes of supermassive black holes
in the centers of galaxies. The simulations were created for a different
purpose (matching observations of mergers to numerical models), but are well-
suited to this sky-covering project. So I'm essentially mining those
simulations in a monte-carlo fashion.

------
sakopov
Self hosted, low footprint system health monitoring for the .NET world. Which
actually serves as a good test bed for a couple of open-source projects of
mine. One released, one isn't yet.

------
_ar7
A multithreaded CSV parser which figures out the types of each column. It's
part of a larger project, which is basically Excel, but you use SQL since the
sheets are put into an actual database. It's useful for when you need to clean
up, manipulate, or query spreadsheets.

I know it's probably been done before, but the goal of the project is to
familiarize myself with parsers, multithreading, making a C++ project in
general, and the newer features of C++11/C++14.

------
ssivark
I am working on a project (using Julia) to "learn" an efficient representation
of scale invariant many-body quantum states from a microscopic Hamiltonian.
The particular structure being learned is supposed to be highly efficient both
in representational complexity and computational complexity for predicting
physical observables. (Work in progress at
[https://github.com/sivark/jumera/](https://github.com/sivark/jumera/) )

Also reading/thinking about ideas at the heart of theoretical physics and
machine learning. In particular, I've spent the last several months in trying
to understand the following two papers in increasing levels of depth

1\. [https://arxiv.org/abs/1410.3831](https://arxiv.org/abs/1410.3831)

2\. [https://arxiv.org/abs/1503.02406](https://arxiv.org/abs/1503.02406)

------
feiss
Working for the amazing guys at MozillaVR, preparing our next webVR demo using
A-Frame ([http://aframe.io](http://aframe.io)), to be released very soon!

Our previous one was A-Painter, a kind of tilt brush in a browser
([https://blog.mozvr.com/a-painter/](https://blog.mozvr.com/a-painter/)).
Having lots of fun doing this stuff :)

------
Huhty
Snapzu Blog Enhancement Suite: It's essentially a voting community widget that
you can embed on your blog to make it a lot more social and engaging. This
provides any blog with extra content, extra audience, and additional revenue
(with revenue sharing). Right now there are similar widgets out there
(Twitter, Pinterest, etc) but most are redundant (showing content that's
already on your blog) and not really allowing your audience to participate or
engage.

URL: [http://blogenhancement.com](http://blogenhancement.com)

Right now were in pre-launch mode (collecting emails of interested bloggers)
and are launching all the listed features in about 35 days. This is an add-on
to our core community and discussion platform Snapzu (similar to reddit/HN),
which has been around for a few years.

------
mden
A hierarchical 'todo-list'. Aiming to match notepad's ease of use but with a
bit more structure and eventual collaborative features. Still _very_ early
stage but available here -
[https://atlas.denchev.io/](https://atlas.denchev.io/)

------
Foxboron
Been writing iii and extensions for it the past week.

[https://github.com/Foxboron/iii](https://github.com/Foxboron/iii)

[https://github.com/Foxboron/wii](https://github.com/Foxboron/wii)

iii is an reimplementation of ii
([http://tools.suckless.org/ii/](http://tools.suckless.org/ii/)) with TLS
support and a few misc features.

Currently adding small tools over it to make an IRC client. The plan is to
have iii as the client, wii as the web-protocol-client and then write tii as a
terminal app which can either communicate with wii or iii directly.

It's a neat project to learn go and write small simple programs that come
together.

The end goal is to also try stream some development and see how that goes. I
really enjoy it so far.

------
jespr
I'm working on an agile/kanban like web app. Similar to Trello, Sprintly, Jira
etc. I feel like all of those are lacking something - Trello is trying to be
too generic, and Sprintly feels a bit "busy" and not as simple as I think it
can be done. JIRA is a whole other story of bloat. I'm mostly doing it to
actually get to work on a site that's built using Phoenix and Elixir and so
far that's been an absolute blast! Decided to throw some SPA in there as well,
as that would give me a clear separation of backend and view logic. So decided
to take a look at Vue.js, and that has really blown me away as well. So simple
to get started with, and felt productive right away! Really having fun doing
this :)

------
davidwparker
About 5 years ago, I had created a bunch of screencasts around OpenGL. I
recently (Nov 1st) finally started recording screencasts again.

I'm making super short daily screencasts now called ProgrammingTIL (~1-8
minutes), currently covering React, WebGL, ImmutableJS, Algorithms (CLRS), and
Webpack.

So far, I've done ~40 new videos. You can check them out here:

[http://www.youtube.com/iamdavidwparker](http://www.youtube.com/iamdavidwparker)

I'm slowly building out an email list here:

[https://www.programmingtil.com/](https://www.programmingtil.com/)

Eventually, I'd like to sell some full courses for complete projects as well-
not just teaching different small things.

Edi: added quantity of videos, grammar.

------
krapp
Basic project template for compiling SDL2 projects with related libraries and
Lua in C++ on Windows:
[https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/sdl_mingw32](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/sdl_mingw32)

It's a batch file that creates project directories, calls a makefile that
builds the thing, and then copies the dlls to the build path. Ugly, and
probably wrong in any number of ways I'm unaware of, but it works. Once i'm
happy with this, I'm planning to get some basic games cloned in C++ and Unity,
using it to generate projects.

Also cloning HN in Hack, but don't expect to see that anytime soon, since I
can't find anywhere to host it.

------
jads
I've been teaching myself web development and recently completed a project I
started on that's a website/jobs board for remote jobs:
[https://remotefriendly.work](https://remotefriendly.work).

~~~
wkoszek
Are the current jobs on your website scraped from somewhere, or are they real
customers?

------
j2kun
I'm writing a math book for programmers.
[https://jeremykun.com/2016/04/25/book-mailing-
list/](https://jeremykun.com/2016/04/25/book-mailing-list/)

~~~
eric_bullington
As someone who recently went back and did an extensive review of college math,
I got a lot out of your site. I'm looking forward to your book!

------
dividuum
A Lua based Digital Signage tool (written in C/Lua) for the Raspberry Pi. And
a complete SaaS platform (mostly written in Python) around that tool, so you
don't have to understand neither of them and can get everything up and running
in 5 minutes. It's commercially used and growing. And a lot of fun.
[https://info-beamer.com/pi](https://info-beamer.com/pi) (the tool/standalone
program) and [https://info-beamer.com/hosted](https://info-beamer.com/hosted)
(the SaaS). Feedback welcome!

------
patrickdavey
I'm reworking my first rails project into Elixir-Phoenix & Vue.js app as a
learning exercise. It's a video manager for learning resources (Vimcasts
etc.). So it "knows" about parsing a number of feeds, and can download from
youtube etc. (shell out to youtube-dl). Allows you to comment and export them
all to a page (so you can keep track of what you've looked at and learned).

Quite enjoying reworking it, once it's in a usable state I'll be putting it up
on Github and posting a link here. I'm sure there's _lots_ I'm getting wrong,
but I'm definitely enjoying the process.

~~~
jespr
I really enjoy both Phoenix and Vue.js :)

~~~
patrickdavey
Yes me too. The issue I see ahead is finding work with Phoenix.. I live in a
town in New Zealand, and there's no elixir-Phoenix shop that I'm aware of, and
I imagine getting remote work without a year or twos production experience
won't be easy.

Still, it's fun and I'm looking forward to trying this year's adventofcode.com
in elixir :)

------
dejv
Designing research grade pH meter. It is using 24 bit ADC, feeds into Teensy
microcontroller and all that jazz.

It is always interesting to get some "DIY XYZ project using Arduino" and try
to make it into commercial grade product.

------
s_kilk
I've been working on BedquiltDB on-and-off for the past year or so:
[http://bedquiltdb.github.io/](http://bedquiltdb.github.io/)

I'm also currently working on a web version of Marcus Aurelius "Meditations",
mainly because I wanted a way to just randomly show single chapters.
[https://github.com/ShaneKilkelly/marc](https://github.com/ShaneKilkelly/marc)

It's been fun so far, especially the process of choosing a freely-available
translation, cleaning it up and so forth.

------
jetti
I'm currently writing a book on C# and XML for a publisher as well as working
on my new software product Breakneck Install
([http://www.breakneckinstall.com](http://www.breakneckinstall.com)). I'm re-
writing the UI in WPF so that it gives a better experience since I'm waiting
on my code signing certificate to come through so I don't have to worry about
dealing with the installer being flagged

------
stankot
Building small app with a friend. It should add some features to Instapaper,
Pinboard and Pocket. We are having some trouble with different APIs, but a
good thing is that I extracted boilerplate for this kind of things.

[https://github.com/Stanko/react-redux-
webpack2-boilerplate](https://github.com/Stanko/react-redux-
webpack2-boilerplate) It includes minimal but complete set of features to get
React/Redux app going.

I plan to keep it up to date, as a starting point for my personal stuff, as
well as our company's projects

------
ruairidhwm
A platform that allows Instagrammers to sell their photos to brands at a flat
price of $10 per image, royalty free!

[https://brandfox.io](https://brandfox.io)

~~~
mrfusion
Really groovy. How do you market it? I'm considering an intstagram project
myself. I'd love to chat.

~~~
ruairidhwm
Hey thanks! Still really pre-marketing atm as I'm just putting the finishing
touches on it. You can ping me an email at hello[at]brandfox.io if you'd like
:)

------
LeonidBugaev
Building [http://ossmetrics.com/](http://ossmetrics.com/) \- Github Analytics
and Lead research platform for open-source businesses.

I started working on it in parallel with my OSS business
[https://goreplay.org](https://goreplay.org) because Github literally does not
give you any KPI's. The number of stars, won't tell you anything.

There is so many data generated by open source projects, and if used properly
it can give you a huge bonus.

Did not launch yet, but some cool stuff coming soon :)

------
cmdrfred
I've been working on and off on a HTML5 and JavaScript encrypted chat
application called Quiet Message. I use the result of a Diffie-Hellman
exchange to transmit a key that is used to encrypt messages by the client.
It's intended use case is to provide privacy on corporate networks with HTTPS
man the middle devices. It's still very basic and messy but I'm slowly making
progress.

[https://qtmsg.io/login/hacker-news](https://qtmsg.io/login/hacker-news)

------
Everlag
A management game for arpgs. I don't like spending 8+ hours on a build only to
have it die to something stupid in hardcore, so I'm trying to condense the
experience into 15 to 20 minutes.

The core gameplay loop is making choices for your build and the ai playing out
a few missions/maps at faster than human speed. After the ai's done, you make
some more choices with the new loot and experience.

Basically, Football Manager for Path of Exile.

Right now I've got the combat system, DamageMods, StatMods, and status
effects.

------
franciscop
I'm learning Japanese and wasn't happy with Anki's interface (+ I wanted to
learn about Spaced Repetition), so I decided to do Anchor:
[http://francisco.io/japanese/](http://francisco.io/japanese/)

Now I'm cleaning it up a bit to allow to easily switch from courses and
considering making it into an app. I also want to make a couple of tweaks to
the SR algorithm, but it works great already for my needs.

~~~
Vivtek
That's pretty slick! I still haven't found an SR tool that I can stand to work
with, but that's clean enough it might do the trick.

~~~
franciscop
Hey thanks! If you're still reading this, I just soft-launched (I will get an
email but I plan on automate it) a way to add new datasets

------
blizarre
I'm writing a small gravity simulator (to simulate planetary bodies). I use it
as a fun way to learn Typescript.

[https://test.marache.net/projects/gravity/index.html](https://test.marache.net/projects/gravity/index.html)

[https://github.com/Blizarre/gravity](https://github.com/Blizarre/gravity)

------
zachlatta
[https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com) \- High school coding clubs

When I was in high school I started a coding club because I really really
wanted the environment and culture I found on Hacker News, but in person.

That club had such a profound effect on me, I wanted to make it easier for
other high schoolers to create communities of hackers. Hence, I started
working on Hack Club :-).

------
SlySherZ
I've been working on a 2D Physics Engine for the folks at Khan Academy to use.
It's also a great way for me to learn programming and physics at the same time
^.^

[https://www.khanacademy.org/computer-
programming/papercut-2d...](https://www.khanacademy.org/computer-
programming/papercut-2d-physics-engine/5612588161368064)

------
fgandiya
I am making a weight tracking application based off of the hacker's diet[0]
using Flask and Pygal. I haven't worked on it in a few days because of school
and all, but since I just learned how to process forms, I'll finish it off
this weekend.

[0] [https://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/](https://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/)

------
nthompson
I'm building [https://bandgap.io](https://bandgap.io), which is a platform for
computational solid state physics. It computes band structure, Fermi surfaces,
and someday, I hope, we can get to computing topological properties. It's done
in Django for the backend, Three.js for the visualization, and C++ for the
compute.

------
liampmccabe
I've been working on improving my server-side JavaScript - Node/Express etc
and basically taking a break from client-side frameworks, React/Angular etc. I
miss the simplicity of just building a server-side website.

Anyway, I made a little job board [https://wehire.io/](https://wehire.io/)
Nothing fancy, but fun to build.

------
Vivtek
I'm building a robot. Since I've never actually done any hardware work, I'm
finding it a mind-expanding experience.

------
DeonPenny
I am working on a Universal Banking app called NuBank. It was previously
called giveapenny at [http://www.giveapenny.co](http://www.giveapenny.co).

Right now I am in closed beta working on some on cleaning up the interface and
also planning on giveapenny.co business app that will help business bank more
easily.

------
agnivade
Wanted to make some project in Go for a long time. Finally decided to create a
12 factor log router -
[https://github.com/agnivade/funnel](https://github.com/agnivade/funnel).
Progress has been going good and learnt a LOT of stuff along the way. Its been
fun !

------
thisisryan
I've been working on [http://www.indeals.co.uk](http://www.indeals.co.uk) for
a couple of years now, a side project that lists food & drink deals for
independent venues in 3 cities. We're UK only at the moment but want to keep
on growing to cover more places soon!

------
mrlinx
Got my programming friends doing codewars.com problems, and hacked together a
Whatsapp bot that keeps letting the group know everytime someone solves a
problem, if someone solves the current problem, and let them know when
everyone has solved the current and what is the next one. It's fun! :)

~~~
codefreq
Just out of curiosity, how did you create whatsapp bot?

------
adtac
Created this recently:
[https://github.com/adtac/climate](https://github.com/adtac/climate)

Climate provides a huge number of command line options for developers to
automate their Linux system. Learnt a lot about shell script and various unix
tools.

------
vayarajesh
I'm making a widget engine using angular material
[https://github.com/rajeshvaya/angular-material-widget-
engine](https://github.com/rajeshvaya/angular-material-widget-engine)

------
Svenstaro
I'm currently working on a real time path tracer for games.

It's pretty neat what a simulation of physically-based lighting enables you to
do in terms of lighting and visual phenomena. Needs fast hardware but we're
getting there!

It's implemented in Vulkan and Rust.

~~~
echelon
Awesome that you're doing this in Rust! How's your experience been? (Would you
be able to write a blog post about it later?)

I'm very interested in seeing how Rust evolves as a video game design
language. It's certainly shaping up as a language for building servers.

~~~
Svenstaro
Yes, I'm planning to do a series of blog posts about it. In general, Rust is
shaping up to be a great language for video games. There are some things that
are known problems and that are hard to work with (such as recursive self-
referencing data structures) but those are corner cases.

There general tooling of Rust is really nice. Much less so about Vulkan: It
has a very limited compiler ecosystem with few optimizers and in general
programming GLSL shaders in Vulkan is error prone, hard to debug and you'll be
doing a lot of manual loop unrolling.

------
pvinis
In my personal time I'm building a nice way to have all my "watch later"
videos on youtube in one list, for fast access. At work I am building a react
native application that does video streaming. Both nice and challenging. :)

------
Balgair
Going back through history and trying to 'spice it up'. Wars take longer,
bigger death counts, longer rail travel rides, Waterloo with dragons, etc.
It's fun, if only to read history and then see how to turn it up to 11.

------
averageweather
Too far out for a forecast? Get average weather data in one search:
[http://www.averageweather.io](http://www.averageweather.io)

------
soulchild37
Not really working on, but just did this yesterday :
[http://canyoumakeanappfor.me](http://canyoumakeanappfor.me) , to reply those
startup guy who keep bugging me

------
sail0rm00n
Something simple that I can work on when I have 20 minutes here or there: an
argv parser.

[https://github.com/sailormoon/flags](https://github.com/sailormoon/flags)

------
cooper6
Java Task Parallel project:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacse](http://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacse)
Android Task Parallel project:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacand](http://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacand)
Java Data Parallel project:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacdse](http://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacdse)
Java Reactive Stream Builder project:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacrse/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/tymeacrse/)

------
rsoto
I'm open sourcing one small component from one webapp we have: the pull to
refresh feature. It is vanilla javascript, super light and fast, and it won't
require you to modify the markup.

------
thegabez
Tech/Finance news aggregator. Still a work in progress.
[https://quantumsheep.herokuapp.com/](https://quantumsheep.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
pxue
is this open source? I'm working on a similar project but aggregating
bloomberg

------
gentleteblor
Building JobRudder [1], an app to help anyone prove they deserve a job, raise
or promotion.

[1] [https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com)

------
formula_ninguna
I'm improving my blog in Elixir/Phoenix
[https://playforitsownsake.com](https://playforitsownsake.com)

------
jasoncartwright
MetaWeather - a weather forecast aggregator.
[https://www.metaweather.com](https://www.metaweather.com)

------
aminozuur
[https://harf.io](https://harf.io) Harf Videochat

------
atsaloli
I'm working on a GitLab CI tutorial. :)

~~~
poirier
Nice!

~~~
atsaloli
Thanks! I appreciate your encouragement. =)

------
kelvin0
Working on a Software Modem using AFSK written in Python. Delving into DSP for
fun and giggles!

~~~
contingencies
Have you seen _iaxmodem_? I ran a 30-line digital fax system on it years ago
and it worked really well.

------
zazpowered
Investment comparison tool

[https://senzu.io](https://senzu.io)

------
robinhowlett
Parsing horse racing PDFs with Java.

~~~
ldenoue
Link? I'm working on a new PDF reader that can reflow text and maintain
beautiful fonts and graphics from the original

